# Putting betta with fish



## gadget (Dec 8, 2009)

I was going to try to to put my betta with my 3 black window tetra and my 2 black neon tetra But I dont know what to do. Should I take him out when he starts to flare or should I wait for an attack on an fish:devil:. Also give me advice


----------



## velocitygirl (Oct 4, 2009)

i have a CT betta in a 10gl tank with 4 neon tetras,no issues yet the betta gives the occasional flare and chase,but even if he wanted to he cant catch them.we did have one tetra that saw the betta as a snack but we returned him and have had no further cause for alarm.i guess it really depends on the individual fish(both the tetras and the betta) i would keep a close eye on them and a place to keep your betta on standby in case things go bad. but it can be done for sure.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i agree with velocitygirl, it depends on the individual fish' temperment

what size tank is this? if its less than 10 gallons, i wouldnt put that many in it


----------



## predator42 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Should be fine if the aquarium provides room*

Tetras and bettas get along just swimmingly in my experience--provided there is sufficient room for the tetras to swim away. 

In a 29 gallon I have cardinal tetras, black tetras, as well as rainbowfish housed together. I have done this for years with various bettas. The beauty is that, no matter how aggressive the bettas have been, they have not been fast enough to catch up to and nip either the tetras or the rainbowfish. Eventually, each betta--no matter how aggressive--has eventually concluded he cannot nip his tank mates and stops chasing them. 

The catch to this setup is that the aquarium must provide sufficient room for the tetras to flee when the betta is feeling like a fight. 29 gallons appears to be far more room than is necessary. I am sure that you could find an aquarium that was too small, too--certainly a fish bowl would be a bad idea for mixing bettas and tetras. 

Have fun! It is nice to see a variety of fish interact.


----------



## Merry Michael (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello to everyone! I have 7 Bettas,all in different type tanks and with other fish. The smallest tank I've got,is a Bookcase 5.5g. Pigolletto the Red is in that one...along with 3 Fancy Male Guppies,3 Dwarf Platys,and 3 mini-Corys. These other fish are his buddies,and I've NEVER seen him harass any of the fish,or them harass him! They all feed together...all sorts of food too, and no fin-nipping! He's about the most mellow Betta that I've ever had!:-D The other guys all have bigger tanks,but there again,they all seem to get along with the other fish in the tank! One I had to move...but I just swapped him out and put the more aggressive one in the bigger tank!(that one would be Boomer!)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You kept 10 fish in a 5.5 gallon tank?


----------



## meloman15 (Dec 17, 2009)

Each betta has a different tolerance toward tankmates. I had a blue vieltail who lived happily in a tropical community. When he died, I put a maroon vieltail in the same aquarium, he harassed some of the larger fish, and I had to remove him. I have a pastel crowntail that can't even live with a snail. The only way to see if the setup will work is to add the fish you want to the tank and keep an eye on them. If after about a week (if things get out of hand, remove him sooner) they haven't stopped nipping at each other, remove the betta and try another if you want. I would be more concerned with how the tetras treat the betta, most species will nip the betta's fins. The only way to really tell is to give them enough time together.


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

yup, as mentioned, it will depend on the betta.

Mine has lived with otos, a snail, and ghost shrimp.
he never bothered the otos, only once flared at the shrimp, and twice attacked the snail - but that's been it.


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Merry Michael, love the pic of your guppies! 

As far as other fish, don't cram too many in a small tank. If he flares up or nips any fish, take him out. Don't torture other fish with the Betta.


----------

